# New Member



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just wanted to give you my background. I have been reading this forum for awhile now and finally decided to join. I have been bowfishing for about 8 years now and every year my friends and I keep getting more into the sport. This year I fianlly bit the bullet and bought the ams retriever pro and the wave roller rest so I'm no longer using my old hunting rest and hand spool reel. I'm looking forward to trying those and going out at night as well. I already have my 14ft duckboat rigged up with a couple 500 watt halogen lights, a new generator, and a platform in the front so hopefully this night bowfishing goes over well. I'm guessing we'll be out on cormorant at night since that is the closest lake, although i have never bowfished there I've heard the carp are in there thick so hopefully that is the case. Otherwise, I have invested a couple hundred bucks for nothing.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

8 years bowfishing and you JUST bought a retriever?! You are one hardcore dude. After the first year with a spool I said enough was enough. I hope you get as much enjoyment out of it as I did. Last year I switched from a retriver to a spinning reel and really like that, especially for night bowfishing. Should be getting the modified version back from Thumper any day now. Can't wait! 
Enjoy the retriever!


----------

